# Section making



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a video -

Custom Pen Turning - Making a Section. - YouTube

Well - I thought there was an 'insert media' button when you're creating or editing a post - but I guess not.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

Shawn, it no workie!!!!


----------



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

Now it should...


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 11, 2012)

Shawn...its working fine for me now. Its a bit long so I sped ahead in sections and I think you have done a great job on the finer details of making the section. Yes, a few close up might have been nice but the video moved along regardless.Would a lighter coloured plastic given us a better view and not blend in so much with the lathe?A fine job and thanks.   Darrell


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Shawn. Great job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought the video was great Shawn! I will say, i know nothing about  making the kitless stuff, but this was very informative. thanks for  sharing!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool video.  Thanks so much for sharing.  I would love to try this some time.

One question.  What was the lubrication fluid on the swab and in the bottle that you applied during drilling?  I can't seem to find a good solution.


----------



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

cooking oil.  just whatever is cheapest at walmart.  it may have been canola.  dunnoh.
the swab didn't have lubricant though - I was using it to clean out waste and trash from the blank.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 11, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:
			
		

> Cool video.  Thanks so much for sharing.  I would love to try this some time.
> 
> One question.  What was the lubrication fluid on the swab and in the bottle that you applied during drilling?  I can't seem to find a good solution.



I use 3-in-1 oil with success...


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 11, 2012)

While I already know how to make sections, I did watch the video to see if I could pick up some tips since I'm a lefty and seem to do everything backwards!

I just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to do the video, upload it and share your technique with everyone.  As they would say across the waters...... _Good on ya!_


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 11, 2012)

Shawn, thanks for doing this for me! It's exactly what I was hoping for. Seeing the process from the turner's perspective helps tremendously, especially in seeing how the hand tools are used. Great contribution to the community!


----------



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to be helpful.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 11, 2012)

Good video Shawn -  I cannot believe,  cannot believe!!  you made that 27 min video and didn't say a word  Hope you are feeling OK!

Thanks - as you know for some reason sections are my biggest challenge, you made it look easy.


----------



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

Well - I didn't talk b/c the respirator was on my face along with the face shield.  That's why the sloppy handwritten notes at the beginning.  And it wouldn't have taken so long if I hadn't been filming.  The camera was in the way really.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 11, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Here's a video -
> 
> Well - I thought there was an 'insert media' button when you're creating or editing a post - but I guess not.



[yt]8hAWyD10E4M[/yt]


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 11, 2012)

Shawn, thank you for sharing. I had an inkling on what to do but your video made it much clearer.


----------



## watch_art (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm very glad it's been helpful.  
I don't feel like there's a lot I can actually do to repay all of you for all you gave me when I started out here back in January - blanks and nibs and stuff - so if this helps out that makes my day.  :biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 13, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> While I already know how to make sections, I did watch the video to see if I could pick up some tips since I'm a lefty and seem to do everything backwards!



I'm a righty and I do everything backwards too!

Actually, I started out doing it the way Shawn does, with the threads to the tailstock, but one time not long ago, I accidentally carved my threaded area out to the left.  I ended up liking it better.

Oh, and I find the Pam Baking spray makes my pens smell nice and baked goodsy.:tongue:


----------



## watch_art (Aug 13, 2012)

I used the Pam for a while, but the over spray (and the smell) really got on my nerves.  I'm one of those people who hates smelly stuff - perfumes, colognes, scented shampoos and lotions and EVERYTHING.  I hate smelly stuff.  Yeah - turning pens stinks - but I don't want to add to the stink with Pam.


----------

